

JDK 8 M7 update - javinpaul
http://mail.openjdk.java.net/pipermail/jdk8-dev/2013-May/002419.html

======
hnha
does anyone have experience with openjdk on windows? how well does it work for
everyday end-users?

~~~
rlmw
As of Java 7 openjdk is the basis for the official Oracle release of Java, and
constitutes the reference implementation of Java SE. So if you've used any
recent JDK release then you've used openjdk.

~~~
akulbe
I think there are still some proprietary closed-source bits in the Oracle Java
SE releases though.

I'm no expert, but I thought I'd read something to this effect when looking
this up recently. (Just in the past couple days.)

